# honkers vs whitetails



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

with the bow opener just a few hours away and early season honkers in full swing how does everyone balance their time. I know that there are some you that are hardcore with both. i really just got back into the hardcore bowhunting last year and the bug has bit me hard.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I kill venison when all the ducks and geese have left my area. By that time usually everyone is done deer hunting too. Then I get the entire area to myself. And the deer usually got cooter on the mind then too!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> I kill venison when all the ducks and geese have left my area. By that time usually everyone is done deer hunting too. Then I get the entire area to myself. And the deer usually got cooter on the mind then too!


They have access to Dukes of Hazzard re-runs? :huh: :rollin:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Waterfowl on weekends..Deer on "school nights"


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

There's a deer season in NoDak??


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

killing a deer is as simple as walking out the door and shooting one. I focus my attention on the ducks and geese until they have left the area. The deer live here year round.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

As a rule I don't even start bowhunting until mid-late October. The months of September & October are for hunting waterfowl & sharps...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> killing a deer is as simple as walking out the door and shooting one. I focus my attention on the ducks and geese until they have left the area. The deer live here year round.


 :bowdown:

Bow hunting hands down. Relieves alot of stress


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

It depends on what animal i feel like hunting. But its mostly bowhunting that I do.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Here in Sodak I hunt deer maybe 1 or 2 weekends. The rest is waterfowl or pheasants


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Waterfowl in the morning and deer at night.


----------



## jaredm_22 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hunt waterfowl in the morning and bow hunt in the evening too. Usually have someone who doesn't bow hunt do the scouting for our group in the evenings if we don't already have a field picked out. Sometimes we'll do a little dove hunting in between :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Waterfowl will take priority over deer with me if I have to make the choice of getting up early for deer, or waterfowl.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

another waterfowl in the morning and deer in the evening vote.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Deer are so over abundant in ND that hunting them presents little challenge. The only issue is how good of buck can a guy locate & grass with either bow or rifle during October-November.

I've hunted shooting preserves a few times, and I can honestly say those hunts were far, far, more difficult than hunting deer in ND. I never walk or participate in any group hunting. If I hunt with anyone it's my wife, and we slip into an area & glass or use prepositioned ground/ ladder stands.

Now I love deer hunting and take a couple weeks off in November to hunt every day in the heart of the rut. However, because of the sheer numbers and that I live in the country with them, finding & grassing a good buck and freezer does isn't a question, it's how good of buck can a guy find, and can I drop those does where easy recovery is assured. Most times I shoot deer well within 10 miles of my place, often much closer.

That's why I concentrate on waterfowl, particularly geese, from Sept into October...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> That's why I concentrate on waterfowl, particularly geese, from Sept into October...


I feel the same but the other way around, what is challenging about killing a goose or a duck. They do the same thing every day after day, if you pattern them you don't need anything but a gun. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

jaredm_22 said:


> I hunt waterfowl in the morning and bow hunt in the evening too. Usually have someone who doesn't bow hunt do the scouting for our group in the evenings if we don't already have a field picked out. Sometimes we'll do a little dove hunting in between :beer:


Same here, except I am behind on my deer scouting and stand moving this year. I will try to bowhunt a handful of times before Oct, but I won't really get into it until Oct. 4th and later.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would reather deer hunt in the morning and goose at night. I don't really like bowhunting for bucks at night! Call me wierd!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Your wierd


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Tracking all day is better then night, and don't have to worry about loosing light! It gets better with time!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I start bow hunting after the first hard frost. There is just something about that time of year that makes the bow hunting experience that much better even if the deer aren't reading the script. Up until that point I am after the waterfowl for the early part of the fall and it makes for a great time to take the little ones with depending on the weather.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad I live in WA, I don't have to worry about splitting my time up.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I plan one bow hunting trip for the first five days of season and if I don't shoot a good buck then I will hunt a couple days near home and lower my standards. Fall is too short in nodak to be sitting in a tree stand non stop.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

huntinND said:


> I plan one bow hunting trip for the first five days of season and if I don't shoot a good buck then I will hunt a couple days near home and lower my standards. Fall is too short in nodak to be sitting in a tree stand non stop.


No its not


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

what are deer?

Honkers all the way!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

What are honkers?Deer all the way.
It takes skill on big deer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Whitetails...............


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sky carp! ..... Muley bucks all the way!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't believe this is a serious topic. Goose hunting: birds working, amazing sunrises, calling, and actual skills.

Deer hunting: 2 choices, drive around jump out shoot, or sit in a tree every night for months waiting for one animal to walk under you.

Its decided by the fact that when I see a goose coming towards me I still shake I'm so excited. When I see a deer I couldn't give a crap less. When I do deer hunt I shoot them like its a job and I only do it for the meat.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> I can't believe this is a serious topic. Goose hunting: birds working, amazing sunrises, calling, and actual skills.
> 
> Deer hunting: 2 choices, drive around jump out shoot, or sit in a tree every night for months waiting for one animal to walk under you.
> 
> Its decided by the fact that when I see a goose coming towards me I still shake I'm so excited. When I see a deer I couldn't give a crap less. When I do deer hunt I shoot them like its a job and I only do it for the meat.


 uke:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe this is a serious topic. Goose hunting: birds working, amazing sunrises, calling, and actual skills.
> ...


X2


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dont worry guys goosebuster does a lot of things just for the meat! Dont hold it against him. It is 2008 we cant hold it against him, we have to just exvept his life style choices! haha lol Just kidding mertz I feel the exact same way about deer!


----------

